# MF35 Stalling Engine



## Coldburn (Jun 14, 2010)

My tractor seems to stall out after about 15 minutes of running. It acts like it's out of gas but the fuel bowl is full. I've cleaned it out and replaced the screen. I've even run the fuel valve out completely. Yes, there is gas in the tank! After a few minutes it will start again and run for another 15 minutes or so. Any Ideas?


----------



## 2grit (Apr 21, 2011)

Usually a coil causes that problem. They heat up and quit working and after cooling down they work again


----------



## Coldburn (Jun 14, 2010)

2grit said:


> Usually a coil causes that problem. They heat up and quit working and after cooling down they work again


Man it better not be! I just replaced that 6 months ago! I'll check it out...


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

2grit said:


> Usually a coil causes that problem. They heat up and quit working and after cooling down they work again



:ditto: I would have to agree or bad coil wire, and or bad plug wires..


----------



## Coldburn (Jun 14, 2010)

wjjones said:


> :ditto: I would have to agree or bad coil wire, and or bad plug wires..


Ok so I drove it around until it sputtered out. I jumped off and grabbed my test light to see if anything was coming out of the coil. It lit up so I tried to start it up again. It wouldn't until I pulled the choke. After pulling the choke, it fires right up. It ran for another minute or so then dies just like running out of gas. It spits and sputters, then dies. If the coil was fouling while hot, I wouldn't think that I could start it right back up again.

You think there could be something wrong with the carb? Maybe there's junk in it preventing the fuel to flow?

I can get another coil and maybe wrap it with some heat wrap and/or put a shield around it if you think it's still the coil. May still do that anyway with the current one, since that sounds like it's a common problem.

Thanks!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'd climb into that carb. Sounds like what you said, that it has dirt in there.


----------

